# subs needed for southwest ohio



## tovoninc (Nov 1, 2001)

We are in need of plow trucks, backhoes and skidsteers. Our coverage area runs (North to South) Troy to Springboro, (West to East) Clayton to Springfield. We are also looking for sidewalk help. 

Excellent opportunities and quick payment for your hourly services.

Please PM me with your equipment and availability.

Tony


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

*Tony call me*

Tony call me I have been trying to contact you.

Bruce C. Barger
Barger Signs Services Div.
937-545-1627
[email protected]


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

*subs for clark co*



tovoninc said:


> We are in need of plow trucks, backhoes and skidsteers. Our coverage area runs (North to South) Troy to Springboro, (West to East) Clayton to Springfield. We are also looking for sidewalk help.
> 
> Excellent opportunities and quick payment for your hourly services.
> 
> ...


Tony, call me


----------

